# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Where to buy cheap red bee and bee shrimp in Singapore

## hyun007

Hi guys!
Where to buy these shrimp in Singapore?
What are the price range?

I don't need the high grade shrimp.

----------


## koji

Nowadays alot of places are selling normal grade CRS at just $2.80 a piece.

----------


## hyun007

Normal grade is B grade?

----------


## koji

Should be C grade.

----------


## goody992828

Tryto look out for forumer that put their shrimp on sales, definately cheaper & better grade than LFS.

----------


## carfyx

You can try Clementi Blk 328 if you are staying @ west side .

----------


## bettafantastic

Buy from breeders cheaper.
Some bros here selling too, just go marketplace and see

----------


## csoyzx

any idea which breeder in the forum sell those normal CRS? intend to get some shrimps as i've cycled my tank for 1 mth le.. cant wait to start tis hobby hehe

----------


## goody992828

No specific breeders for low grade shrimp, rather keep a watch out for forumer that is upgrading to higher grade , hence may just release their lower grade shrimp.

----------


## jtss2001

Sea view 20 for $40

----------


## koji

I won't recommend to put so many in one shoot. Always try to start with a few pieces so that you can monitor them in your tank for a week plus to make sure your tank is stable enough for more. Usually new tank we try not to put too many initially. It's gradually increase.

----------


## goody992828

True enough, try few pieces first before committing more, it a lesson learn.

----------


## newlife

Start off with some low grade as commandos to test out the water 1st......

now crs very cheap.....not longer like last time...

----------


## dnsfpl

wow you are discipline

i cycle for less than a week put shrimps in already

----------


## hyun007

> wow you are discipline
> 
> i cycle for less than a week put shrimps in already


If water parameter is correct, one can do that.

I have a sudden spike of Nitrite in the water.
I suspect from the new soil.

The thing I dislike about soil is that they take longer to cycle a tank.
If I use gravel, I only need a couple of days with mature tank water.

Now, will need to do some water change, add more duckweed and frogbits.

----------


## goody992828

Amonia will spike during the cycling process, hence if too early introduce your comandos, it might not survive as well....

----------


## chumzhujun

hyun007

are you from fishlore too>/?

----------


## hyun007

> Amonia will spike during the cycling process, hence if too early introduce your comandos, it might not survive as well....


My spike was caused by the cloudy water from ADA 2 soil when I transfer the tank to another home. 

All commandos died in battlefield except 1 Sakura and 3 Otos.
Casualties are 3 CRS, 1 Painted Fire Red and 2 Sakura.
That cost me 3 big Ajisen Ramen + 3 Drinks!!!

----------


## jowy

I had a bad experience on shrimp when my alot of my shrimp had dead since day1 i start this hobby.. though it cost me quite amount of money.. but i gain more experience from it..
So far i having around 10 normal grade CRS and 2 A grade CRS in my tank are growing alot.. =)
Just to share my experience.. 
Cheers..

----------


## alanchow76

Agreed with Bettafantastic that home breeder offers much lower price crs. 

I knew one breeder from west side who clears his crs , as and when he needs to, I taking from him now

Alan

----------


## Rutilans

Ummm bro this thread is 4 years old

----------


## popimac

This bro is a digger. Just saying something.  :Razz:

----------


## alanchow76

> This bro is a digger. Just saying something.


Didn't wanna to start a new thread.
Since this thread exist , may as well make use of it. :Grin: 

If any of u know of LFS or breeder who can supply shris, pks Watsapp me.

So far only c328 offer quite good economical shrimps

----------


## kento

I have been keeping Shrimp for 1 year plus almost 2 years.
Arowana Avenue(Clementi) is the worst shrimp shop so far.
I brought 10 CRS shrimp for $30.
After putting the CRS Shrimp with packet in tank for temperature adjustment a few shrimp are in shock. And after 1 hour plus, 8/10 shrimp are almost died.
I go back the to shop the seller; they try to sell me more shrimp each at $2.
Never go to that shop again, anyone have shop that I can buy good quality shrimps?

----------


## alanchow76

Hi Kento, u can try c328,aunty shop.
They pack their shrimps in 10s with O2
Blow under fan at fish tanks corner near counter.
So far so good.

----------

